# انتاج الفورمالين من الميثان



## نبيل عواد الغباري (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرفق ملف حول انتاج الفورمالين من الميثان


----------



## ahmed sameri (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## سلام الهندسة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرآآآآ جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد رجب عثمان (15 أكتوبر 2011)

لكم منا كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير أخوكم المحب لكم دائما محمد رجب عثمان


----------

